# Skagit BroomWorks Market Now Open



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

Howdy to all of our Homesteading friends. Well, it's getting close to the holiday season, and we're busy building many interesting brooms that will look great in the cabin or the summer home. We have a new batch of Cascade Diamond Willow we are building brooms on, and we can't wait to share some pictures. They're really unique.

We are happy to have our broom market now online. We will be keeping our entire inventory of brooms, whisks, and brushes updated weekly. You can buy directly from us using Paypal. Visit our skagitbroomworks.com website for details, or click the link below. Be sure to contact us for shipping discounts on multiple items. We also refund any shipping overages, if you live close by.

www.broommarket.com

Let us know if you need anything special. Custom orders are always welcome!


----------

